# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Simple wiring job I'm sure.

## Shedhand

G'day all you masters of the dark art of electricity connection.
I have what I think is a simple wiring job which never-the-less is a bit confusing. I've read some responses here on a similar issue but I can't get my head around it.
Here's what I need to know.
I have an existing (working) twin PowerPoint in the carport.
it has a light switch between the two power outlets. This switch is vacant at the moment (I.e. No wiring to or from it. I have mounted a twin outdoor security light on a rafter and I want to connect it to the vacant switch on the power point. The vacant switch terminals are labelled 1, C, 2 (closed off) and loop. It's a modern PowerPoint with the usual E, A and N coloured labelling.
Can someone tell me where the wires from the security light go in the vacant switch and do I have to "bridge" the the active from the power outlet to a pole on the light switch.
NOTE. Before fooling around with this I've turned ALL the house power off and locked the switchboard cabinet for safety.
Also it seems like such a simple job that I doubt I could get a sparky to do it cheaply due to call out rates etc.
Any advice appreciated
cheers
Shedhand

----------


## phild01

I think you will find 1 and C is your switching.  Loop being a convenient termination.  
Your switchboard needs to reflect mixed circuits.  You have earthing to deal with as well.
From here you are about to see the big stick to get a sparkie to do all this.

----------


## oldtrack123

Hi Shed hand 
You are dealing with something so simple that you are asking questions how to do ?????
THere is more to it than just being told where to connect a couple of wires. 
Correct earthing of the fitting 
THe circuit may not be suitable for adding a lighting circui.etc  
Then it is electrical work requiring a licensed electrician to perform & test, IN ALL states of Australia.  
Have you read the sticky regarding electrical work??? 
You could be in deep S^*t if something went /or goes wrong  
PeterQ

----------


## Random Username

Install a four outlet powerpoint in place of the existing powerpoint, and plug the light into one of the new power outlets, leaving you with three free power outlets.  That way you don't have to worry about mixed circuits (as well as making sure that the light has the right gauge wire to be part of a power circuit) and as a bonus you get an extra outlet to run something else off. 
Or the completely legal solution of adding either a piggyback plug to the light or a double adaptor to the powerpoint and a plug to the light.

----------


## GoLights

Shedhand, 
Use a licensed Electrician.

----------

